# Ski sales?



## urban07sti (Jan 28, 2009)

So I broke my binding on my 174 K2 Public Enemy's, great ski, tackled everything so far I do on them except really deep stuff.  I'm going to have to wait a bit longer than I thought, and was already somewhat in the market of getting new skis.....

Anyone know of good current online deals or shops around Boston?  I'm looking for a ski at least 90 underfoot, 180ish range for range.  I'm assuming there has some got to be deals to be had....


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2009)

Checkout evogear.com. Hit up the outlet. I got a pair of Nothing But Troubles twins for really cheap. They were brand new 07's. 

Sierraski.com is good as well.


----------



## urban07sti (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## elks (Jan 28, 2009)

urban07sti said:


> Anyone know of good current online deals or shops around Boston?



Summit in Framingham.  http://www.summitskishop.com/

Mike De Santis does the best tuning jobs in MA imo.


----------



## tcharron (Feb 3, 2009)

urban07sti said:


> So I broke my binding on my 174 K2 Public Enemy's, great ski, tackled everything so far I do on them except really deep stuff.  I'm going to have to wait a bit longer than I thought, and was already somewhat in the market of getting new skis.....
> 
> Anyone know of good current online deals or shops around Boston?  I'm looking for a ski at least 90 underfoot, 180ish range for range.  I'm assuming there has some got to be deals to be had....



How'd you bust the bindings?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 4, 2009)

evogear.com or eBay. Scored most of my skis through those shops. Haven't paid more than $375 for a pair of skis (often brand new) in almost 10 years. Prices on skis are about the only ski related purchase item for me that has gone down over time rather than up... at least during the past dozen years or so.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 4, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> evogear.com or eBay. Scored most of my skis through those shops. Haven't paid more than $375 for a pair of skis (often brand new) in almost 10 years. Prices on skis are about the only ski related purchase item for me that has gone down over time rather than up... at least during the past dozen years or so.



I've been watching eBay for specific skis.  I drop in the last minute of the auction to see if I can snipe them for cheap.  So far, I've only had one pair that was worth tracking.  It got bid beyond my price point in the last minute of the auction.  I resist rationalizing bidding higher.


----------



## tcharron (Feb 4, 2009)

tcharron said:


> How'd you bust the bindings?



Clarification to my question.  What did you break on the bindings?


----------



## urban07sti (Feb 11, 2009)

Snapped the metal support bar on the bottom of it......getting warrantied by soloman.

Ended up getting a set of Line Prophet 100's, sick skis, with a set of Marker Griffon bindings.


----------



## tcharron (Feb 11, 2009)

urban07sti said:


> Snapped the metal support bar on the bottom of it......getting warrantied by soloman.
> 
> Ended up getting a set of Line Prophet 100's, sick skis, with a set of Marker Griffon bindings.



So why not just replace the bindings on the old skis?  :-D


----------



## marcski (Feb 11, 2009)

Evogear or Steep and Cheap.  Bought skis from both of those places, great deals.... No, make that Awesome deals.  Like $420 with bindings for both...brand new.  I'd think in the next month or so you should start seeing an abundance of sales online.


----------



## urban07sti (Feb 11, 2009)

I wanted a wider/bigger ski anyways.....the Line fit the bill.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 11, 2009)

urban07sti said:


> Ended up getting a set of Line Prophet 100's, sick skis, with a set of Marker Griffon bindings.


 
That ski really interests me! Where did you get it from, and what year did you get?


----------



## urban07sti (Feb 11, 2009)

It's a kickass ski, I have the Prophet 100 in 186 cm.  I bought it from a shop in Colorado online (one of the last to have the 08/09 model).  Goodluck in finding it, Line is all out, so whatever is out there is out there...until the new model comes out (which is supposed to have a cooler graphic).

The ski is very light, good amount of flex, rides switch well, hits groomers much better than I would have thought.  I also find it very quick, especially for a 186cm ski that's 100mm underfoot.


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2009)

urban07sti said:


> It's a kickass ski, I have the Prophet 100 in 186 cm.  I bought it from a shop in Colorado online (one of the last to have the 08/09 model).  Goodluck in finding it, Line is all out, so whatever is out there is out there...until the new model comes out (which is supposed to have a cooler graphic).


Sale ends tonight at midnight:
http://www.sierraskis.com/Line-Prophet-100-Skis-41866.asp


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 11, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I've been watching eBay for specific skis.  I drop in the last minute of the auction to see if I can snipe them for cheap.  So far, I've only had one pair that was worth tracking.  It got bid beyond my price point in the last minute of the auction.  I resist rationalizing bidding higher.


Sounds like you are not bidding high enough  Also sounds like the specific skis you are looking for are not prolific or have a low supply and high demand. Some skis you just can't get a deal on sometimes.

I often just use the Buy It Now auctions, especially for new boards. Can often get a new pair of quality skis for only three fitty. My Atua's I got used in an auction for $200 with bindings (which have since been replaced, but still...) and the skis were mint. There are amazing deals out there but if you only are looking for one type of ski, it all depends how many people are selling and whether it is a current year's model or not. I always buy last years model at the latest, new or used. eBay has a great notification feature as well, which is nifty. It taunts me every day as I have about a half dozen saved searches.


----------

